# isle of Skye ....June



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi All, Going up to Skye on 2nd June for 9 days, where are the places not to be missed ?, we enjoy the scenic mountains as well as the coast. Where can we find water to refill tank as I assume campsites are limited and we may have to wildcamp.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can fill up at the Co Op on Skye in Broadford, but it's not drinking water, it's fine for washing up and showers (launderette there too) we get bottled for that no matter where we fill just to be on the safe side, the 4/5 litre big bottles are cheap enough and provide storage for when you do find good drinkable water.

I can't think of anywhere else off hand, but if I do I'll post the details.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes Broadford co-op is ok but not drinking water, we fill our water tank before we went and also took a 20 litre container which made 180 litres in total, ample for over a week.

The waternish peninsula is nice, the Stein Inn is the oldest pub on the Island.

The coast at the northern tip is beautiful to drive around and stop off at various points.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take the road to Elgol, and have a boat ride over to loch Caruisk, see the seals, and you'll see some fantastic scenery along this windy road.

If you like a challenge and like scenic views try the road from Kishorn to Applecross when you get back to the mainland, Wester Ross is nice too.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I quite like visiting Dunvegan, there is a lovely loch side camp site there, they only have one rule- enjoy yourself! It was only about £5 a night. There is also a chippy and restaurant an easy walk away. The castle is interesting and worth a visit. On the way you can make a slight detour and visit the Talisker Distillery


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You will really enjoy Skye. The distillery is a great place for a visit as is Dunvegan and lots of great scenery. The CC&C site between Portree and Dunvegan is a great place with two lovely people running it. Free range eggs, fish and chips right beside a loch, what more can you ask for. Underneath the Skye bridge, the Tarka the Otter Centre is also worth a visit if you have read Rings of Bright Water. 

Stop at Eilen Donan Castle on the way, but just for a photo, too touristy!

Enjoy

Dave


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Another vote for Dunvegan.

Uig is also very nice.

Uig 

There is a campsite in the village with a bar and a brewery very nearby.

We took a ferry as foot passengers to Harris. You can't get off the boat but its a nice cruise.

A lovely spot.

Have a great trip.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

*Skye*

Thanks all for the replies, would love to go and see the seals, are they there at this time of year ?
Did the Applecross drive about 8 years ago but might do it again...it was spectacular.

Not long to go ............can't wait.

Thanks again, Simon.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> You will really enjoy Skye. The distillery is a great place for a visit as is Dunvegan and lots of great scenery. The CC&C site between Portree and Dunvegan is a great place with two lovely people running it. Free range eggs, fish and chips right beside a loch, what more can you ask for. Underneath the Skye bridge, the Tarka the Otter Centre is also worth a visit if you have read Rings of Bright Water.
> 
> Stop at Eilen Donan Castle on the way, but just for a photo, too touristy!
> 
> ...


Another vote for the C&CC site at Edinbane - smashing location - and as already said, the couple that run it are lovely. The club offer a facility to motorhomers that are club members to use all of the faciities on the site for around 3 hours for a payment of about £6. ie fresh water, dump grey and black waste, use showers, laundry etc. Not sure if same is available to non-members - might be worth investigating.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseekerlite/aspx/details.aspx?id=9060&returnPage=search.aspx|radius%3d30|location%3dportree%2c+++UK|siteTypes%3d1%2c++2%2c++3%2c++5&clearSearch=N


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > You will really enjoy Skye. The distillery is a great place for a visit as is Dunvegan and lots of great scenery. The CC&C site between Portree and Dunvegan is a great place with two lovely people running it. Free range eggs, fish and chips right beside a loch, what more can you ask for. Underneath the Skye bridge, the Tarka the Otter Centre is also worth a visit if you have read Rings of Bright Water.
> ...


I've heard about this service for non members, but have yet to find the right page with all the info of where and how much and when.

I wish all sites would put a simple search engine on the front page, I'm sure any extra expense would result in increased sales through people finding what they were looking for.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> You will really enjoy Skye. The distillery is a great place for a visit as is Dunvegan and lots of great scenery. The CC&C site between Portree and Dunvegan is a great place with two lovely people running it. Free range eggs, fish and chips right beside a loch, what more can you ask for. Underneath the Skye bridge, the Tarka the Otter Centre is also worth a visit if you have read Rings of Bright Water.
> 
> Stop at Eilen Donan Castle on the way, but just for a photo, too touristy!
> 
> ...


Dunvegan great but also you must visit The Cullins with campsite at Loch Brittle. C & CC site at Loch Greshornish is worth a visit. If visiting Applecross off the Island take the high roed as the direct route up from Lochcarron is white knuckle in a car!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mr2 said:


> If visiting Applecross off the Island take the high roed as the direct route up from Lochcarron is white knuckle in a car!


That's why we go that way, it's not that bad if you keep your eyes closed on the twisty bits, not for the faint hearted, but our lass has vertigo and she loves it.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

*Applecross*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> mr2 said:
> 
> 
> > If visiting Applecross off the Island take the high roed as the direct route up from Lochcarron is white knuckle in a car!
> ...


Last time we did this we were in a 6 meter van, now we have a 7.5 meter kontiki, I can't remember how steep/tight the hairpins are... will we manage ok.

Thanks, Simon. :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Applecross*



LozSiBen said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > mr2 said:
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Applecross*



LozSiBen said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > mr2 said:
> ...


Our last van was 7.? and we had a bike trailer on once with no problems, so yes, go for it, just don't go at it like a teenager ( is that agist, if so. tough!! ) be in the right gear IE Pringle and plus fours, and you'll be fine.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As far as Skye is concerned, we stayed at CCC site and had good views and good facilities.

We drove the A855 from Portree round to Uig a couple of years ago. There seemed to be plenty of interesting stopping places, some overlooking the sea and some on the mountain road from Stenscholl to Uig (we only went to the carpark at the top of the hill, then retraced our tracks and kept to the coast road). The drop down into Uig was remarkably busy (there was a fete on) and I wouldn't fancy it in winter.

Some of the roads are quite narrow (we dropped down to a bay near Flodigarry, I think) and just hoped no-one was coming the other way - but that's what narrow roads are like, isn't it?

The sea-waterfall (on the NE coast) and the Crofters Museum, close by Flora McDonalds at Kilmuir, were our favourite stops.

We also drove the B855 from Portree to Bracadale: it was covered in mist so we can't comment on the views. However, there was logging activity on the top of the hills, so we were pleased we'd gone on Saturday afternoon and the advertised "delays - find alternative route" did not come into play. Just as well, as I would not fancy reversing very far with a big truck coming towards me (I'm a wuss  )

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about this service for non members, but have yet to find the right page with all the info of where and how much and when.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> [
> Here's a link - I see it's gone up to £7 for three hours.
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/ukcampsites/clubsites/motorhomeservicepoints/


Do you think they're trying to dissuade us from using the facilities, after all we'd not be taking a pitch, and no doubt we'd also have to pay for showers and anything else we needed whilst there, so we'd be helping to subsidise those who stay on site effectively.

Just when I though I could stop emptying the cassette under the hedgerows 8) 8)


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Did you read the linked page?

An increasing number of Club Sites now offer Motorhome Service Points.
For just £7.00 you can..
Fill up with fresh water
Drain waste etc
Use all site facilities for up to three hours

So, no, you don't have to pay for showers


----------

